# Tell me your thoughts?



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

I just got my tank together except for the sump which is on the way. Being that I have atleast a month until I can start to put fish into my tank so I thought I would start getting an idea of what may be a good stock. I do desire to add corals and anenomes later so I have to stay reef safe. I jotted down some ideas on fish I would like to keep not necessarily in any particular order. Maybe you folks could tell me you`r thoughts on my picks and if you have some of you`r own please let me know.

2-False Percula Clownfish
2-Black & White Clownfish
1- Yellow Tang
1 Blue Hippo Tang
1-Lawnmower Blenny
1-Coral Banded Shrimp

Thanks in advance


----------



## Quaddity (Feb 28, 2007)

jesterns2 said:


> I just got my tank together except for the sump which is on the way. Being that I have atleast a month until I can start to put fish into my tank so I thought I would start getting an idea of what may be a good stock. I do desire to add corals and anenomes later so I have to stay reef safe. I jotted down some ideas on fish I would like to keep not necessarily in any particular order. Maybe you folks could tell me you`r thoughts on my picks and if you have some of you`r own please let me know.
> 
> 2-False Percula Clownfish
> 2-Black & White Clownfish
> ...


75 gallon. 1 pair of clownfish only it will be a brawl otherwise in that tank. Blue tang no, tank is not big enough. Yellow tang yes but the tank is at the lower limit of what will keep them happy. Blenny and shrimp yes. Tang should be added last and wait a couple months for the tank to mature some.


----------



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

can you think of other fish that may mix in addition to your suggestion?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

1 pair of clowns for sure. there are so many fish to pick from so its prob. better to post the fish you like as it will be your tank.

IMO any saltwater tank should not have a canister (or HOB) filter as they trap detritus and debris causing issues unless running them with just carbon or empty which im not a fan of either. 
what are you using the filters for?


----------



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

Im only using the 405, they all came with the tank as I bought it used and thought I knew what I was doing LOL. I now know different, atleast i think so LOL. I will have a sump within the next couple weeks. I am running mostly caron in the sump, I have one tray of de-nitrate. While we are on the subject when I get the sump which will have a skimmer that will go inside it I can toss the canister correct?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

well, i wouldnt "toss" it.

if you really plan on getting rid of it and there isnt anything wrong with it, clean it up and sell it. www.craigslist.com is a good place to post for sale ads directed towards people in your area. 

you could always use it as a filter/flow source on a QT tank or to use if strictly for carbon for the time being or on a freshwater tank. 

what skimmer are you planning on going with? what size sump? are you building it or buying?


----------



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

Its on ebat i`ll send you a PM here in a minute you can check it out and tell me your thoughts. Keep in mind the model I will send you is for up to a 75g tank, the question I have is should I get the model that goes up to a 150g tank?


----------



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

I sent it to you


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

when it comes to sumps, IMO its the bigger the better which means you will have more water volume. the more water volume = more dilution = more stable tank. you will also be able to fit more equipment and a bigger skimmer.

i personally am a fan of the DIY sumps as you can have one for the cost of a used tank (which most of us have already) and a few sheets of acrylic, aquarium safe silicone and alittle time. more on sumps can be found here: 
http://www.fishforum.com/member-submitted-articles/understanding-sumps-15930/

and i replied to your message.


----------



## coolhud (Mar 11, 2009)

You might want to consider some reef safe wrasse, Fairy wrasse and such


----------



## Mike420 (Mar 13, 2009)

Don't want to sound negative or anything but it kind of sounds like you don't know alot about corals. Lots of people now are switching from a Reef tank to a FOWLR tank (Fish Only With Live Rock). I've heard too many stories of people spending hundreds or thousands on Corals throughout months and then within 2 days they all die from a spike in the water. Just want to let you hear something negative so you can make the right choice. Also if you are a true hobbyist it won't be hard to learn what you don't already know. Good luck to it all. If you are going to do a community FOWLR tank then take a look and my aquarium and you'll get an idea of what will go together.


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

You are not going to add all these fish at once are you? Space out each fish addition a couple months. Get a final list together and get them in the order that is best (for example the yellow tang needs to be added last as he may be a bully to newbie fish.)


----------

